# What Philosophical School of Thought are you in?



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2014)

http://www.playbuzz.com/julianr12/what-philosophical-school-of-thought-are-you-in

Humanism for me  Wouldn't disagree with that


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2014)

Humanism for me too !    Life is for LIVING


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 9, 2014)

Skepticism for me. 

Can't say that I disagree with that assessment.

Andy


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2014)

Hedonism for me


----------



## Flower (Nov 9, 2014)

Hmm scepticism for me, I've got my doubts that's right


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2014)

Flower said:


> Hmm scepticism for me, I've got my doubts that's right



It seems unlikely to me, you're right to be suspicious...


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 9, 2014)

Epicureanism for me


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Nov 9, 2014)

Platonism for me


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok, I understand everything up to now, but Platonism escapes me (the wikipedia entry bored me after the first two paragraphs!!).

Can anyone, simply explain what Platonism is please?

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> Ok, I understand everything up to now, but Platonism escapes me (the wikipedia entry bored me after the first two paragraphs!!).
> 
> Can anyone, simply explain what Platonism is please?
> 
> Andy



Didn't Plato believe that all we experience is only a shadow of true reality? Imagine a perfect being casting a shadow - we are the shadow


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 9, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Didn't Plato believe that all we experience is only a shadow of true reality? Imagine a perfect being casting a shadow - we are the shadow



If only the wikipedia entry started like that!

Thanks Northerner,

Andy


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm a sceptic it seems. Well knock me sideways with a feather, I'd never have guessed.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Nov 9, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> If only the wikipedia entry started like that!
> 
> Thanks Northerner,
> 
> Andy



Agree!

I don't think it worked for me lol


----------

